# SMS sur mac



## Mely (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je me demandais s'il existait une application avec laquelle on pourrait taper nos sms (sur itunes de notre mac par exemple), et en cliquant sur "envoyer", ça l'enverrait de notre iphone.

Le but ? Taper plus rapidement, et surtout utile pour les longs sms 

(moi ? Fainéante ? Mais naaaan ! )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

C'est curieux, mais je découvre beaucoup de demandes similaires depuis quelques temps. Une nouvelle mode ?  

Je viens d'orienter quelqu'un vers ces deux solutions (il y en a certainement d'autres) :

- http://www.novamedia.de/fr/mac-phone-plugins.html
- http://www.smsmac.com/fr/

​


----------



## Clarusad (4 Septembre 2010)

Sinon il existe aussi BluePhoneElite 2.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2010)

Clarusad a dit:


> Sinon il existe aussi BluePhoneElite 2.



Certes, mais son créateur, Zach Rosen, explique qu'il ne pourra plus assurer ni le développement, ni le support de cette application.


----------



## arbaot (6 Septembre 2010)

j'utilise ponctuellement  GSM Remote 
dernière MAJ le 20 aout 2010 compatible mac de  OS 8.6 à X.6.4


----------

